# The Dos and Donts of Testostorone Jay Cambell interview with Ben Parulski



## bprice (Jan 3, 2020)

I was watching this video and the and the jay cambell guy said to you shouldnt use and AI even if your bloodwork is saying you are in the high range or HCG unless you want to have kids. He was saying that as long as you are feeling good and not devolping sign of gyno to stay away even at micro doses. Now im def going to have it on hand along with HCG. What is you guys approach and or thoughts on the matter.

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://binged.it/2FiPsao

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Tahoma,Calibri,Geneva,sans-serif]https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=the+do+and+donts+of+testostorone&&view=detail&mid=0CBEB6B7165EA002ECE20CBEB6B7165EA002ECE2&&FORM=VRDGAR[/FONT]*[SUB][SUP]
[/SUP][/SUB]*[/FONT]


----------



## Jin (Jan 3, 2020)

bprice said:


> I was watching this video and the and the jay cambell guy said to you shouldnt use and AI even if your bloodwork is saying you are in the high range or HCG unless you want to have kids. He was saying that as long as you are feeling good and not devolping sign of gyno to stay away even at micro doses. Now im def going to have it on hand along with HCG. What is you guys approach and or thoughts on the matter.
> 
> https://binged.it/2FiPsao
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=the+do+and+donts+of+testostorone&&view=detail&mid=0CBEB6B7165EA002ECE20CBEB6B7165EA002ECE2&&FORM=VRDGAR*[SUB][/SUB]*



When dog food commercials make me cry I take an AI.


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 3, 2020)

Ai when needed. I don’t like to regularly run one, I don’t like my estro low.


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

I have yet to have my estradiol go above mid 30s, so I'll have to get back to you.

I have 100s of mgs of long expired Adex on hand though, and gazilions of iu's of hcg. :32 (18):


----------



## Straight30weight (Jan 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I have yet to have my estradiol go above mid 30s, so I'll have to get back to you.


Lol I’ve been over 100


----------



## Deadhead (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm a bit sensitive to high e unfortunately


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Jan 3, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> I have yet to have my estradiol go above mid 30s, so I'll have to get back to you.
> 
> I have 100s of mgs of long expired Adex on hand though, and gazilions of iu's of hcg. :32 (18):



why don’t you utilize the HCG?


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> why don’t you utilize the HCG?



I used to, but just stopped one day. Didn't like it sitting in the fridge, kids ask questions and/or Google stuff.


----------



## bprice (Jan 3, 2020)

Ok just got my stuff today from TRT place. He sent Test and HCG and BAC water no AI though should I start taking both or just the Test. I hate taking more than drugs than I need would rather figure out one at a time then both together. Next blood is scheduled through them at 12 weeks is that to long with no AI if I do need it.


----------



## Beserker (Jan 3, 2020)

The goal of TRT is to get your levels back to a healthy number. If you’re needing an AI, you’re overdosed. For me, 100mg of Cypionate per week puts me slightly above 800 at peak and around 550 at the trough.  No AI needed.  200mgs per week had my E2 at 100+.  I don’t mess with HCG, had my fun and don’t want another one.


----------



## CJ (Jan 3, 2020)

I'm with B-Zerks, I think ideally you'd want to be at a TRT dose where you feel good, and no AI is needed.

Everyone is different though, so I'm sure there are cases where that just doesn't happen.


----------



## bprice (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah was prescribed 200 mg but biweekly doses. Im was going to try just giving myself 125 broke into two doses but the 3ml with 25ga needles they sent are pretty hard to get such a small dose in. Geez first injection was rough nervous for no reason held the needle in for a 10 count and seemed like half off came right back out.


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2020)

Use insulin pins.


----------



## bprice (Jan 4, 2020)

SubQ or IM


----------



## BRICKS (Jan 4, 2020)

bprice said:


> SubQ or IM



I use slin pins for everything.  If you're lean enough, you can do IM with them.

If you're trying to add mass estrogen plays an important role (read Llewellyn's chapter on estrogen aromatization). I personally don't worry too much about it.  I for my trt I take 1mg/week anadtrazole for 200 mg/week test.  On cycle I'll do 0.5 mg per every 200 mg test.  Have never ran test above 600 mg/week, so max has been 1.5 mg anastrozole per week.  This works for me and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## bprice (Jan 4, 2020)

Thanks probably not quite lean enough down to about 18% bodyfat. Was using balanced macro but wasnt usimg my carbs right. I was just eating them at whatever time of the day and not even considering using them on traing days and tapering off on recovery days. Do you think 12 weeks at 125mg/ week of test is to long to not have an AI on hand or should i contact the doc and get one just in case.


----------



## CJ (Jan 4, 2020)

125 mg/week is a solid, middle of the road trt dose. It's very unlikely, but not impossible, that you'll have an estradiol issue at that dose.


----------



## bprice (Jan 4, 2020)

Cool Thanks for you guys time. That helps a lot.


----------

